

Ask HN: selling to entreprise, is it possible as a recent graduate? - gilbax

Here is my situation.<p>A friend from college and I are ready to start building a product now. So we're at the "idea exploration" stage.<p>My dad works in a big corp (sales side), and after having talked to him I think I spotted an opportunity ( something that can be fixed using technology ). It's ideal for customer development because the product would be targeted at people like my dad !<p>The question I have is : do you think it's possible to sell software to big companies when the team is composed of 2 CS grads ( 23 years old ), at least at the beginning ?<p>What are the different techniques to sell to big and middle corporations when you don't come from inside ( but can have some connections, in this case through my father ).<p>Has anyone done it before ?<p>Thank you.
======
candre717
I recently talked with a co-founder of a company that sold to enterprises. He
and his co-founder are in our peer group, and I asked him that very question.
How does a young entrepreneur sell to enterprises? And, he said two things:

1.) Lower the barrier of entry for enterprises to test your product.
Understand what their inhibitions are:

a.) Productivity costs caused by implementing new software that could require
training and infrastructure investments.

b.) Fear that your startup could go out of business in a year, and they're
left with this unsupported, buggy software.

c.) Disapproval from shareholders that they are taking a risk with this
unproven company.

Then, create a solution to tackle those concerns, and sell them the benefits
(typically ROI) that your product will bring.

2.) And, this young entrepreneur also recommended to have experienced people
on your team, whether advisors, investors or employees, to give you
credibility.

Two sales techniques I heard not too long ago:

Identify decision makers. If you can't reach them, then go through gatekeepers
- like a personal assistant.

Avoid talking about technology. Most likely, the person you're speaking with
isn't technical. Instead, give them a brief pitch about why you're product
will give them a competitive advantage in their market.

And, remember an enterprises care only about two things: i. Making Profit ii.
Managing Costs

Make sure your product fits in one of those categories.

~~~
gilbax
Thanks for all those advices. So bootstrapping a company to sell stuff to big
companies seems pretty hard ( being backed by investors would relieve big
companies I presume ).

------
dryicerx
Yes, I've know a few people who've done it, but I have noticed an interesting
pattern.

The more specialized you make your software, the easier it will be to sell to
a particular company since you're solving a specific problem for them, but
with that the volume you sell it also get smaller.

The trick with enterprise is connections and marketing skills more than the
technical aspect.

